Ask HN: Should/How to join CIA? - casper345
======
mindcrime
If you enjoy helping support totalitarian dictatorships and friendly puppet
governments, then sure, join the CIA. If you want to help make sure drugs get
distributed in the US while millions of people rot in jail for non violent
drug crimes, then sure, join the CIA. If you want to help put people in jail
using "parallel construction", then yeah, sure, join the CIA.

------
froasty
If you're okay operating in an organization that can't help but play a
Molochian game of necessary evils, then you should consider it.

Otherwise, you're probably going to get burned out by the constant braying of
naive idealists that believe foreign policy exists in a vacuum that conscience
moves rather than context.

------
LinuxBender
How? Submit your resume. [1] Make some calls.

Should? That probably depends on your personality and skill sets. It's nothing
like the movies. If a movie motivated you, that would be the wrong reason.

On a side note, many people in the tech industry indirectly work for them.
Many are not even aware. There is more money on the civilian side of things
anyway. If you are already in the tech industry, look at the businesses funded
by In-Q-Tel. [2] That list is not all inclusive. There are thousands of
companies missing from the list.

[1] - [https://www.cia.gov/careers/application-
process](https://www.cia.gov/careers/application-process)

[2] - [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-Q-
Tel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-Q-Tel)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Those are two wildly different questions:

